# Suzuki DF60A Anode Location?



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Hey guys my going to replace my internal anodes. Would someone please tell me where there are located? I don't what to miss any of them. Thanks.


I don't think they are same location on my 90 but they were around the same area on all their outboards. I watched this video 



 the housing looks the same as well.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Mine were actually in pretty rough shape at my first 100 hour service last year. Your internals are to the left of your oil filter on the DF60A


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

